# Gentoo estable

## Antc

Hola, hace tiempo hice o intente hacer un gentoo, al estar compilando gnome un gracioso apago el ordenador, luego no pude seguir ni repararlo. Ahora que tengo tiempo me gustaria volver a intentarlo, pero la verdad quisiera hacer un sistema estable, sin fallos molestos a la hora de trabajar, pues mi idea es dedicarlo para trabajar, escuchar musica trabajar con imagenes, navegador web,edicion de videos (para noobs XD), dibujar con una tableta gráfica y edicion de documentes en principio. Me gustaria hacer un sistema ligero pero que me sirva para lo mencionado, aun asi me gustaria poner gnome (kde ya es demasiado) ya que es el gestor de ventanas con el que mejor me manejo. Me gurtaria que gente que ya lo alla instalado me de consejo ha cerca de que y como encontrar información para configurarlo, si ya se que esta la wiki. También me gustaria saber los pequeños trucos que hacen que gentoo no se haga pesado, ya me comentaron que habia una forma de guardar las compilaciones para que las cogiera cuando las necesitara o algo asi.

Pues eso espero que me deis consejo y que me ayudeis a hacer un gentoo estable.

PD:Tambien me gustaria instalar unos programas para enchufar la guitarra al ordenador, con lo que también esta el tema del sonido (alsa,pulse audio, oss).

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Bienvenido ante todo.

No se que sucedio esa vez que intentaste.

Por mi parte vengo con Gentoo hace como 6 años y la verdad que en las multiples instalaciones siempre logre un sistema estable y funcionando correctamente, con KDE y GNOME.

Creo que el handbook de gentoo te ayudaria a lo que queres lograr. Trucos? Hay muchas cosas para hacer tal vez. Creo lo mejor es compilar un sistema e ir mejorandolo. Sobre todo leer y leer, sobre portage, sobre que sistema de ficheros utilizar (como ext4 que funciona muy bien) que servicios iniciar y cuales no, compilar el kernel de acuerdo a tus necesidades.  

Creo que gentoo da respuestas, pero tienen que estar las preguntas y la informacion. Como que conozcas bien el hardware del equipo donde vas a compilar, tus necesidades y leer y leer. Las uses, los parametros del make.conf.

Me parece que el mejor consejo que te puedo dar, y espero los demas compañeros den otros o critiquen el mio, es que leas el handbook, ver tus dudas, y que preguntes en base de ellas.

Un saludo y aca la comunidad te va a dar una mano. Solo hay que interactuar ja.

----------

## pelelademadera

bienvenido antes que nada

fundamental en gentoo, es arrancar el sistema.

para mi, segui el manual, hasta el grub... si no tenes mucha idea, lo mas facil para que levante es usar genkernel y listo. una vez que arranca el sistema, es mas que sencillo. es cuestion de saber usar portage (emerge).

las use, y el kernel lo podes ajustar al vuelo y listo, una vez que ya tenes el sistema en marcha.

lee bien el tema del make.conf, principalmente las cflags y demas, (el encabezado) y dale para adelante.

una vez que este andando (siguiendo el manual seguro que sale andando),  lo ajustas bien. (vas a recompilar cosas, pero vas a ahorrar tiempo seguramente).

recorda que si fallo el arranque, no necesitas seguir el manual todo desde el principio, volves al chroot (igual que en el manual) y correjis lo que pifeaste

saludos

EDIT: lo de estable.... gentoo > estable

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Mi consejo para que no tardes tanto, no llenes tu make.conf con todas las USE que usas, solo coloca ahí las que sean de uso común entre programas, por ejemplo "X", las demás activalas o desactivalas usando "package.use" (cuando leas el handbook como te han dicho entenderas claramente lo que digo. Esto te ahorrara horas importantes de compilación sobretodo en programas grandes.

Otra cosa, cuando consigas un sistema mínimo respaldalo, desde un liveCD (el mismo con el que empezaste a instalar):

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# tar cvzf /algun_lugar/respaldo.tar.gz --exclude=lost+found *
```

Si algo que no te agrade pasa, puedes empezar nuevamente desde ahí, tiempo es oro  :Very Happy: 

```
# mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdaX

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# tar xvzf /algun_lugar/respaldo.tar.gz
```

Donde sdaX es tu partición raíz. Al decir sistema mínimo me refiero a un gentoo que inicie ya por si solo pero en el que no haz instalado absolutamente nada. Además si piensas hacer "emerge -e world" para optimizar un poco tu sistema este es el momento, ya no no tardara casi nada. Si lo haces después cuando instales gnome seguro lo odiaras.

Otro consejo es que revises las USE Flags que usas y así saber que características opcionales de los programas estarán activadas puedes agregar esto a tu ~/.bashrc y consultar el significado rápidamente escribiendo en una terminal "explainuseflag <USE>":

```
explainuseflag() {

        sed -n -e "s,^\([^ ]*:\)\?$1 - ,,p" \

                /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc \

                /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

}
```

Si sigues los consejos que te han dado antes y alguno que escribí seguro tendrás pocos contratiempos. Lee un poco el foro hay muchos más consejos (este último que te di lo saque leyendo el foro) y pregunta lo demás.

Saludos.

----------

